# Does the Europa hotel in Belfast have a car park?



## briancbyrne (22 Apr 2009)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that it doesn't
thanks


----------



## Delber (22 Apr 2009)

No it uses a car park around the corner


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Yeah, as Delber says, they use a public car park nearby.


----------



## Machiavelli (22 Apr 2009)

Last time I stayed there, they had valet parking so I just pulled up outside and handed the keys in at reception.


----------



## podgerodge (23 Apr 2009)

And how much did this car park cost please?  Thanks.


----------



## Machiavelli (24 Apr 2009)

I can't remember what it cost but as I was staying in the Hotel I got a voucher for, I think, half the normal rate. I'm staying there again on the May Bank Holiday weekend so can report back then!


----------



## Yorrick (25 Apr 2009)

f i,m not mistaken they use the car park on Glengall St. Turn left at the "Welcome to Sandy Row, "mural"


----------



## Smashbox (25 Apr 2009)

Give the hotel a ring or email them and they'll be able to tell you for sure.


----------

